# Gewoontes formuleren



## ThomasK

In het Nederlands kunnen wij onze gewoontes beschrijven op diverse manieren. Ik zie vooral deze: 
- ADV _*doorgaans, gewoonlijk, normaal*_, enz. Variant: *naar gewoonte*, … (klinkt al ouder, vind ik)
- inleidend zinnetje "*Ik ben X (niet) gewoon*" of idem met "te" + inf. 

Zie ik andere mogelijkheden niet? Hebben wij een equivalent voor "used to" bijvoorbeeld? Ik zie dat momenteel niet...


----------



## Peterdg

Er zijn nog mogelijkheden, sommige weliswaar met een lichtjes andere connotatie:

-Normaliter
-In de regel
-(Zoals/bijna) altijd
-Geregeld
-Regelmatig
-Gewoontegetrouw
...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Hebben wij een equivalent voor "used to" bijvoorbeeld? Ik zie dat momenteel niet...



I'm used to to hear that kind of things= ik ben gewoon…ik ben het gewoon ...

I used to hear that kind of things= Ik placht dat soort zaken dikwijls te horen….​


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, "ik placht"! Juist! Maar ik lees dat niet meer. Jij wel? Maar inderdaad, dat was een uitdrukking die ik nog had kunnen vermelden.

@Pdg: juist, maar dan zitten we in de categorie ADV, die ik had vermeld. Maar die suggesties zijn prima, en zeker ook "gewoontegetrouw".


----------



## eno2

> *plegen*
> gewoon zijn te doen
> Plegen - 8 definities - Encyclo



Wat vind je van 'obligaat'? Tamelijk denigrerend als  gewoonte:

<met haar obligaat gemekker moet ze natuurlijk weer eens al de nadelen opsommen>

PS:

Wat is 'ADV'?


----------



## ThomasK

AdV = bijwoord. Tijdens mijn lessen gebruik ik dat om niet altijd die omweg via Nederlandse woorden te moeten maken, vandaar...

"Obligaat" doet mij denken aan "verplicht", maar inderdaad, dat gaat helemaal in de richting van een gewoonte. Ja, hoor!


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wat is 'ADV'?


Ja, ik ook: wat is ADV?


eno2 said:


> I'm used to to hear that kind of things


In het Engels is het "I'm used to hear*ing* that kind of things"


----------



## eno2

Obligaat gaat van gebruikelijk tot verplicht.



> 1) Gebruikelijk 2) Hoofdmelodie 3) Instrumentale partij 4) Muziekterm 5) Niet weggelaten mogen worden 6) Obligatoir 7) Onvermijdelijk 8) Tegenstem (muz.) 9) Tegentermen (muziek) 10) Vereist 11) Verplicht 12) Verplicht (muz.) 13) Voorgeschreven 14) Zelfstandige stem in een muziekstuk Obligaat - 12 definities - Encyclo








Peterdg said:


> J
> In het Engels is het "I'm used to hear*ing* that kind of things"


 Thanks. ​


----------



## ThomasK

_[Zie #6, maar onze berichten kruisten elkaar]_ AdV = bijwoord. Tijdens mijn lessen gebruik ik dat om niet altijd die omweg via Nederlandse woorden te moeten maken, vandaar...

Ik denk plots nog aan het adjectief "gebruikelijk", en *"zoals gebruikelijk".* Courant, en een ietwat andere structuur dan ADV en intro-zin... En dan kiomt een reeks woorden in zicht als "(zeden en) gebruiken" en in andere talen dan "custom", "coûtume' (en meteen "kostuum", want "habit" is naast "habitude" te linken aan "habiller", kleren)…


----------

